# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  xin các bác chỉ giúp

## coolluv

spindle chạy giờ kêu lộc khộc e nghĩ là bị vỡ vòng bi xin các bác chỉ giúp chỗ nào thay vòng bi đấy uy tín mà nhanh và gần Thái Nguyên ko ạ ?? e xin cảm ơn !!

----------

